

Humanoid: Brainpower in the Cloud - MediaSquirrel
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/02/humanoid-puts-human-brainpower-to-work-in-the-cloud/

======
allangrant
This is a problem that I've faced each time I used mechanical turk. Glad to
see an elegant solution that just works!

